# Last Supper gets 16bn pixel boost



## Allegra (Oct 28, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Europe | Last Supper gets 16bn pixel boost



> *A 16 billion pixel image of Leonardo da Vinci's Last Supper has been posted on the internet, giving art lovers a detailed view of the 15th Century work.*
> 
> The image is 1,600 times more detailed than those taken with a typical 10 million pixel digital camera.
> Experts will be able to see segments as though just centimetres away and examine otherwise unavailable details.
> The posting comes amid claims a new system aimed at protecting the piece from Milan's pollution is not working. The work is displayed in the Italian city's Church of Santa Maria delle Grazie.


 
The link to view: Haltadefinizione


----------



## Talysia (Oct 28, 2007)

Absolutely fascinating.  It's amazing how computers can be used to get more people to view art.


----------

